# consultant for canada PR



## Ashoksharma (Apr 10, 2010)

anyone pl give me any immigration agent so i can lodge my file for canada PR


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*No need!*



Ashoksharma said:


> anyone pl give me any immigration agent so i can lodge my file for canada PR



There is no need for a consultant everything can be done with the CIC web site guidelines.
If language is a problem there is help via the web site.
Good luck


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Like Mandy says do it yourself, all they do is check allyour paperworkk is correct, they charge a lot and dont do a lot for the money 1195$cdn
keep it for resettlement funds


----------

